# Aufklappbare Menüs mit HTML/CSS ?



## byte (18. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte in der Navigation einer Webseite eine Art aufklappbares Menü realisieren, jedoch wenn möglich ohne die Verwendung von Javascript. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob man das überhaupt mit reinem HTML/CSS realisieren kann?

Folgende Funktionsweise soll umgesetzt werden:


```
Menüstruktur:

Item1
Item2
Item3 -- SubItem3.1
Item4    SubItem3.2
         SubItem3.3
```

So in etwa soll das Menü aufgebaut sein. Item1-4 sind immer sichtbar. Sobald die Maus über ein Item geführt wird (in diesem Beispiel Item3), soll automatisch ein Untermenü eingeblendet werden (SubItem1-3). Das Menü soll solange eingeblendet bleiben, bis sich der Mauszeiger auf ein anderes Item bewegt und ein neues Untermenü sichtbar wird.

Meine Hoffnung ist die, dass man das irgendwie mit CSS realisieren kann durch die Sichtbar-/Unsichtbarmachung von Layern oder etwas ähnlichem. Jemand eine Idee, wie man das umsetzen kann? Zur Not kann ich es auch mit Javascript lösen, nur dann muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen für die Leute, die JS deaktiviert haben. Sonst fehlt bei denen ja die halbe Navigation. :bahnhof: 

MfG


----------



## Roar (18. Feb 2006)

hey, und ich hab schon gedacht der bookmark zahlt sich nie aus: http://www.meyerweb.com/eric/css/edge/menus/demo.html 
sieht zwar doof im IE aus, aber macht nüx.


----------



## byte (18. Feb 2006)

Genial! Nun muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, was ich für die IE-Leute mache. Denn der Browser ist ja nun doch leider noch der am weitesten verbreiteste.


----------



## byte (18. Mrz 2006)

Ich muss den Thread hier nochmal ausgraben mit einer Bitte: Könnte jemand, der IE7 Beta installiert hat, mal testen, ob die CSS Menüs (Link oben) dort funktionieren?


----------



## Roar (18. Mrz 2006)

jo gehen


----------



## byte (18. Mrz 2006)

Klasse, dank dir.


----------



## Roar (18. Mrz 2006)

ah ne
gehen doch nich, war doch grad mit dem firefox drin. ich wechsel so oft, dass ich das ganz vergessen hab 
gehen also nicht im ie, aber wart halt einfach auf die final


----------



## byte (18. Mrz 2006)

hmpf, naja ok. Vielleicht tut sich ja bis zur Final noch was. Hab eh ne zusätzliche Alternativlösung geplant, damit auch ohne aufklappendes Menü die Unterseiten erreichbar sind.


----------



## Student (19. Mrz 2006)

Ich hinterlasse hier mal diesen Link:
:arrow: http://www.xhtmlforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=3090

Vielleicht entwickelt sich da ja noch etwas. ;-)


----------

